# ABS Controller Fault - Need Help!!



## BurtonSeven7 (Apr 12, 2005)

I am having an issue with my 2007.5 v6 Touareg. My brakes where completely shot, I parked the truck and a Brake Fault Stop Vehicle light came on, not allowing me to take the vehicle out of park. I just did a complete rotor, brake pad, and sensor change, hoping this would clear that dash light and fix my brake problem. I plugged the vehicle into the VAG-COM and there where a few codes that came up which include..

P049441
P049409
P049446
P049428

It is saying that I am not able to connect to these areas. The codes are for ABS Module, Steering Module, AWD Module, and Transmission Module. Is there something that I need to reset or a bad relay/fuse involved that I need to look at and replace? If someone can please shed some light on this, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please post a COMPLETE Auto-Scan, thanks.


----------



## BurtonSeven7 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sunday,10,July,2011,08:32:35:29632
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZE77L37D012207 Mileage: 72270km/44906miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 P HW: Hardware No 
Component: T 3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2372 
Revision: --H05--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6504482
Coding: 0001175
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3A714EFF0C37

6 Faults Found:
049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 72279 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 731 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 43.0∞C
Temperature: 36.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 72279 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 731 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 43.0∞C
Temperature: 36.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 254
Mileage: 72279 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 731 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 43.0∞C
Temperature: 36.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

049409 - No Communication with Transmission Control Module 
U0101 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 72279 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 731 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 43.0∞C
Temperature: 36.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

049446 - No Communications with Steering Angle Sender (G85) 
U0126 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 72279 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 731 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 43.0∞C
Temperature: 36.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

049428 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive Clutch: No Communication 
U0114 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 72279 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 731 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
 Temperature: 43.0∞C
Temperature: 36.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 02
Component: 29 Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67006015 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6504482
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 316369D3D141

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

6 Faults Found:
00184 - Control Circuit for Engine Start/Stop Switch 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00185 - Control Circuit; Relay for Supply Voltage Terminal 15 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00576 - Terminal 15 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F717CBFFA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222 
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4183391361E1

2 Faults Found:
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3003 
Coding: 0100575
Shop #: WSC 08344 444 83921
VCID: 46892A0F48CF

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0008730? 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 285584B7E29B

Part No: 7L0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0008

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0010032
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 448D30077EF3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 981 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211 
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 46892A0F48CF

4 Faults Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
02053 - Control Module for Transfer Case (J646) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
02751 - Control Module for Cornering Lights and Headlight Range (J745) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E52CD79ACB

5 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
02053 - Control Module for Transfer Case (J646) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
02751 - Control Module for Cornering Lights and Headlight Range (J745) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 458B2D0375C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0703 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F717CBFFA5

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 50A50C57BA8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 H
Component: YM HSG 0400 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4183391361E1

Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

2 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 
VCID: 55ABFD438569
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047 
Coding: 0014062
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 356B5DC32529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 3C7D48E70603

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 260606 014 1201 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414 

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 387554F7323B

1 Fault Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 907 441 HW: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051 
Revision: 00H07000 Serial number: PA8 J650160
Coding: 0000201
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F2E126DF94C7

2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 52
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Reverse OFF
Count: 3

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 52
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Reverse OFF
Count: 3


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L6 959 107 HW: 7L6 959 107 
Component: J605 HECKKLAPPE 1110 
Revision: --H05--- Serial number: --------004025
Coding: 0022110
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F8F514F7F2BB

1 Fault Found:
03234 - Functionality Limited due to Critical Electrical Condition 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 T
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539 
Revision: 00900539 Serial number: 2009289.07 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4895243742DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 397351F30931

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As Jack already stated you seem to have a general issue there. Your Brake Electronics Module does not communicate with other Control Modules as well as the Scan Tool, so you have to check the Modules Power Supply etc. 

As for the old VCDS Version, please update to the latest Release 10.6.4 and/or Beta 11.3.0 or newer. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html


----------



## BurtonSeven7 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Guys. I had a similar feeling it was something that was general and controlled a majority of the issues. Would you happen to know where the Module and/or power source would be located. I am not to sure where I can find either of these. Thanks for your help!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## vwman1.8t (Sep 6, 2006)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Yeah Yeah!
> 
> The repair manual.
> 
> ...


 Not everyone has access to a repair manual... seems like a pretty competent question to me, I thought the forums were for fellow enthusiasts to help eachother out?? no need to jump down his throat!! 

Burton, has to be some kind of module or relay controlling multiple components because I don't see how parking your car for a while could cause all of those fault codes at once! 

I'll try and get you a schematic tomorrow that will hopefully help you locate what your looking for:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Why isn't his scan valid?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Scan isn't latest version and is a requirement for support here.


----------



## 911rs (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi ,
I've very similar error codes with the SEAT IBIZA 1.6i DSG mod.11
Is there any update to this thread?
thnx in advance
911rs


----------



## SimonS1 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Same issue with same car -*

I am having the exact issue and its with the identical vehicle 2007 VW Touareg 3.6 L Gasoline 
The battery was tested and had one bad cell, so it was replaced with a brand new battery. I hoped would fix the communication issue, but it did not. 

Jack's responses have been deleted..... What is the reference to the power supplies for all the controllers. Where are these located. I checked all the fuses and they all seem fine. Any help would be appreciated


----------

